# Longest Possible Hair Growth?



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

How long can the hair possibly get to, if left uncut, on the following areas:

Topknot
Ears
Legs
Body
Tail

Has anybody grown out any of these areas as long as possible, without cording it? Let's see who's got the record hair length!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Haha, I think this is an awesome idea! My dogs' hair can't get very long because I don't have the time to brush them every day. But I've sen some looooong topknots and ears!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m not sure what you mean, but poodle hair is like human hair, it never stops growing. They’re not like Yorkies, whose hair will stop at a certain lenght. If you didn’t groom them ever, the hair would keep growing and growing forever.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I’m not sure what you mean, but poodle hair is like human hair, it never stops growing. They’re not like Yorkies, whose hair will stop at a certain lenght. If you didn’t groom them ever, the hair would keep growing and growing forever.


She is asking people the longest they've let their hair grow to see what the longest is for each body part  Even though it can grow forever, very few people let it grow so long!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I don't cut Louie's tail hair ever - I like that at least to be wild and a bit rasta - plus it is the only place on his body where he has any red hair left. Even though he started out so apricot looking - he is actually cream - he is now white all over and would only look cream if standing next to a true white...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> She is asking people the longest they've let their hair grow to see what the longest is for each body part  Even though it can grow forever, very few people let it grow so long!


I wasn’t sure with the way it is worded.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Moni said:


> I don't cut Louie's tail hair ever - I like that at least to be wild and a bit rasta - plus it is the only place on his body where he has any red hair left. Even though he started out so apricot looking - he is actually cream - he is now white all over and would only look cream if standing next to a true white...


How long is Louie's tail hair? Would love to see a pic!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_hair_growth#Telogen_phase I think it’s probably similar to human hair which means that hair doesn’t keep growing. There probably is a limit which could vary between poodles. Hair sometimes is actively growing, sometimes in a transitional phase and then it falls out. Then the cycle starts over again. With poodle hair we tend not to see the hair that falls out because it gets trapped with the rest of the hair and we end up brushing it out.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I wonder if poodles are like people where some have longer anagen phases than others. As for me, my hair will not grow past a certain length (bra strap length).


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> How long is Louie's tail hair? Would love to see a pic!


Funny taking a picture of only your dog's bum! It is not that long actually if you come to think he only had it cut 2 times in his life - once at 8 weeks at the breeders and once at 3 months at the groomers. It dreadlocks up and it mats at times - but somehow I still like it. It is like his freak flag and that is fine with me - also I generally leave Hippy Pants on him - bell bottom shapes so it fits well with that..


----------



## Jpunelli (Jun 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Topknot and neck hair on a show standard poodle has been grown out to at least a foot in length. It sure was a pain to keep up coats during the time when more was better.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

At my house, length is measured by how long it takes to properly brush and comb out a coat. When Wilson gets to three hours, every other day, I call it quits. The clippers come out the next day. Wilson has an incredibly thick coat. It stands up better than any of my other poodles' coats, but he must have three times more hair per square inch. Of course, he is the poodle that has to run in the sprinklers and then, through dirt.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

His coat looks like Evie's on her topknot.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zeke’s topknot is almost as long as Wilson (charmed) and I am wanting to let that and his ears get really long. Anyone know how long it might take before I can band up the hair on top of his head?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodl...movie-creature-does-your-poo-look-like-2.html

Scroll down to post # 16 and you'll see this top knot but it's in pony tails. lol. He was just under a year...maybe 8 months or so give or take.

Yep, total pita to take care of. No more.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wondered why corded is not considered. Asta has some awesome cords instead of a regular topknot.They grow longer every day and there is the daily work. Separate the cords, condition the cords. Put hair up in bands, next day, repeat, and so on. I love his wild look. Wouldn't try the tail as he has a stubby (docked) tail that doesn't seem to want to cord.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is 11 inches tall at the shoulder and her TK & crest hair are 9-10 inches long....it would probably be longer if I banded it to keep her from breaking hair playing and dragging on the carpeting and the dirt outside LOL! My pin brush sits on my coffee table.................


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Moni said:


> Funny taking a picture of only your dog's bum! It is not that long actually if you come to think he only had it cut 2 times in his life - once at 8 weeks at the breeders and once at 3 months at the groomers. It dreadlocks up and it mats at times - but somehow I still like it. It is like his freak flag and that is fine with me - also I generally leave Hippy Pants on him - bell bottom shapes so it fits well with that..



pretty please stretch out the hair and measure how many inches long it is? pleeeease?


----------

